# Super excited got a prescription finally!!!!



## Bobbyloads (May 23, 2019)

So happy finally it was time for my Dr apt today and just told him I have been doing shit for little over a year it helped my life and I want to stay on. Said I don’t want to be buying it underground no more and it would be safer to get prescribed and he did it and on top of it covered by insurance. Made my ****ing day and on pin day! Time to hit the gym no more underdosed shit and if it is at least I have a solid foundation to add it on to :0)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2019)

What a reasonable doctor. Good for you!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 23, 2019)

For sure thanks... I just went in there didn’t bullshit and was pretty honest. And more doctors need to be like that cause it’s a fact if your gonna do it might as well be monitored and get pharmaceutical shit instead of shooting shit into your body that you have no idea what it is. Plus he said after a full year of being on it if I got off my numbers would plummet and it would be low anyways.  





Jin said:


> What a reasonable doctor. Good for you!


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 23, 2019)

So u would rather pay big pharma than one of the many hard working sources???????  

Maybe big pharma has a forum for u to ask questions, doubt it......


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 23, 2019)

First of all I can’t come on any forum and be like hey get me some shit or you get banned second of all everyone on forums degrades buying online so I think having a prescription at least gives me 100% good shit to have on tap for sure not enough for what is needed when blasting but it’s there no matter what. Of course I still have shit that I got From a source in the real world after finding out my shit was underdosed and When an opportunity comes around to try new shit i will always take it to try but having this as a fall back is priceless for me cause I don’t have to worry about crashing. And these sources are secret so I’m not gonna wait years to find one maybe and then still not knowing if it’s legit or not. I’m not saying anything besides that I’m happy I got a life line.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 23, 2019)

Also I’m not paying insurance is covering it lol so you really can’t beat that with a stick.


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2019)

Your pointer finger looks like it could use some isolation work.


----------



## The Tater (May 23, 2019)

I think the advantage of being able to legally travel with it would be great too.


----------



## Iron1 (May 23, 2019)

The Tater said:


> I think the advantage of being able to legally travel with it would be great too.




Unless you're planning two week+ trips, the normal E/C esters will carry you through a weeks vacation easily. 

Most people on TRT only pin e2w anyway unless they're lucky enough to take over the pins themselves. 

OP, best of luck with the legal stuff. Insurance saw fit to increase the price of my test script by 900% overnight. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 23, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Unless you're planning two week+ trips, the normal E/C esters will carry you through a weeks vacation easily.
> 
> Most people on TRT only pin e2w anyway unless they're lucky enough to take over the pins themselves.
> 
> OP, best of luck with the legal stuff. Insurance saw fit to increase the price of my test script by 900% overnight. Hope you have better luck.


900%???? The **** is that all about


----------



## snake (May 23, 2019)

Good for you! Most Dr. wouldn't have gone down that road.


----------



## Iron1 (May 23, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> 900%???? The **** is that all about



"We consider the potential for abuse to be so high that we are no longer approving 10mL vials even as prescribed by a doctor. We will only approve a single 1mL vial moving forward".


They say it's due to the potential for abuse but it's a bullshit money grab as each (1) 1mL vial comes with the same $15 copay the old 10mL jobber did. Oh, and I also need to leave work to pick up my prescription weekly now instead of every 10 weeks.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 23, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> "We consider the potential for abuse to be so high that we are no longer approving 10mL vials even as prescribed by a doctor. We will only approve a single 1mL vial moving forward".
> 
> 
> They say it's due to the potential for abuse but it's a bullshit money grab as each (1) 1mL vial comes with the same $15 copay the old 10mL jobber did. Oh, and I also need to leave work to pick up my prescription weekly now instead of every 10 weeks.


So they only give you 1 at a time? I was at least getting 3 1 ml vials so it wasn’t so bad. But honestly, I stopped using the doc all together.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 23, 2019)

Travel is a big plus just fill up the bottles with other shit you need as well and yes they are only 1ml bottles 4 of them at a time 6 months worth at a time. Sorry I do not have social media so I got excited and posted my happiness on here and ill start working out my finger stat SMH.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 23, 2019)

WTF they gave me 4 1 ml bottles then a refill for 5 more times so thats 24 weeks worth right there yeah they messing with you thats crazy. Maybe your state laws? 





Straight30weight said:


> So they only give you 1 at a time? I was at least getting 3 1 ml vials so it wasn’t so bad. But honestly, I stopped using the doc all together.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 23, 2019)

He asked me how I pin and I told him my wife does it he prescribed that and some needles.


----------



## El Gringo (May 24, 2019)

Insurance covers it despite no bloodwork showing low test and free test levels? Did your doctor have you skip 2 weeks of pinning for labs?

If not; lets see if you get a bill from your insurance company next month...


----------



## MtBikR (May 25, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> "We consider the potential for abuse to be so high that we are no longer approving 10mL vials even as prescribed by a doctor. We will only approve a single 1mL vial moving forward".
> 
> 
> They say it's due to the potential for abuse but it's a bullshit money grab as each (1) 1mL vial comes with the same $15 copay the old 10mL jobber did. Oh, and I also need to leave work to pick up my prescription weekly now instead of every 10 weeks.



I completely agree with Iron. I usually go to Costco and they used to carry the 10ml. She said something along the same lines to my doctor when he called it in. He told her: well the script is for 10 weeks, so you're going to give him 10 1ml vials (which she confirmed) what's the difference? Same potential for abuse. 

The cost would have been around $220. He said to call around. I found out that the Walgreens near me would fill the 10ml script, so he called it in there. With a Good RX coupon, it was $44. Totally a money grab vs an abuse prevention issue.


----------



## Straightnasty (May 27, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Unless you're planning two week+ trips, the normal E/C esters will carry you through a weeks vacation easily.
> 
> Most people on TRT only pin e2w anyway unless they're lucky enough to take over the pins themselves.
> 
> OP, best of luck with the legal stuff. Insurance saw fit to increase the price of my test script by 900% overnight. Hope you have better luck.



Pinning every two weeks  , it’s not the cave man days . Unless you want to feel like shit and have rollercoaster levels ya pin 2-3 times a week


----------

